

Why Ambassador, With This Perimeter You Are Really Spoiling Us - blackswan
http://willwiles.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-ambassador-with-this-perimeter-you.html

======
Semiapies
Hrm. I like the points, but I get a sense of shifting goalposts. The problem's
not the building, we're really OK with that, it's the stand-off zone. Except
that the problem's not the stand-off zone, we're really OK with that, it's the
security coverage beyond.

In _London_ , a city covered with security coverage and monitoring. Please!

